# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Mail order from Sharnbrook Shrimp

## AquaticQuotient.com

Love them or hate them, theres certainly no escaping them; the exotic shrimps are an ineradicable part of modern day aquatics, says Nathan Hill.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

